# Medal of Honor Pacific Assault



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

I just got this game last night "Medal of Honor Pacific Assault Directors Edition DVD rom" and it installed fine but when I try and play the game it reads the disc then freezes up the hard drive. This happens with single and Multi-player even from Game spy.I have updated my video and audio drivers and all my windows updates. All my other games work fine.  

PS. yes I have a DVD rom

Windows XP home sp2
3000xp AMD Athlon
768 ram
9700 RADEON PRO
NVIDEA soundstorm


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

I found out that message at the end of installation "can not find script file .......... firewall.vbs" Is normal if you have Windows XP sp2. But i still need help because it still freezes every time at startup.


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

The freezing problem is fixed it was the audio driver but the game still will not launch it just shows the small logo screen for about 4 mins then a Error message pops up says "Can not locate cd-rom please insert correct cd-rom select ok and restart application" all my other games work fine with CD rom and DVD's run fine with that CD-Rom I only have 1 dvd rom so i can't check it with a different rom. is there a way to check if its a problem with the exe file or my cd rom?

PS. there is only on game disk being in dvd format


----------



## animalhouz (Dec 30, 2002)

Note to anyone that has this problem with the "cannot locate cd rom" error message. if you have a generic DVD rom ( it will show as IDE DVD) the game will not load you have get a name brand DVD rom or wait tell they make a patch. I was told by EA games that this is an issue they are working on and that other company's with DVD ROM games are having the same problem.


----------

